# power-angling cylinder seal replacement



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

My power-angling cylinders are finally leaking so badly that the fluid is melting the ice before we can plow!!
Just wondering if it is worth rebuilding with a $8.00 seal kit or spending the $80-$100 on new cylinders. Have never taken hydraulic cylinders apart and am wondering what I'm getting in to.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*hyd oil pre wet solution*

depending on what brand and how old they are sometimes they are cheaper to just replace them .
but me i am just cheap and edont try to par take of our throw away society and i will rebuild them reguard less, the old man used to rebuild his water pumps,battery's fuel pumps .i would rather find out what is wrong with it first then evaluate it first before just replacing it .


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Whenever I try to make the decision on replacement or fixing a cylinder I always look at the ram and how good the chrome finish is on it.

If it's pitted and rusty in any way, I would just replace it completely. If it looks good, then just re-seal it.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have rebuilt the meyers rams and they are very easy, clean it well and make sure you have the seals facing the right way, also tighten the packing nut as tight as you can and check it offen when your plowing till you can't tighten it any more.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, if the rams have any rust or pitting at all it will be a waste of time as it will eat up the new seals pretty quick. I couldn't get the packing nut loose on one of mine and broke it trying to get it loose so I ended up just replacing the cylinders. I think I found them for 70 bucks a piece? Can't remember. Mill Supply seems to have good prices.


----------



## Barberry Hill (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks all. I have salvaged another old one and am going to use that until I can get to rebuilding the old one (or ones I should say) The shafts are in good shape so I hope I can get them apart and put back together right. Any special tools needed besides some brute strength?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

No special tools needed, bench vise, big wrench, and brute strenght. good luck.


----------

